# Meilleur client email ce jour



## fbroux (12 Mars 2009)

Cher communauté de macge :

Je navigue de client email en client email, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé celui qui me convient.
Il y a toujours quelque chose de plus ou de moins dans chaque programme et évidemment aucun d'eux ne proposent toutes les fonctions que je voudrais...

Mail, Thunderbird, Entourage, Postbox, Eudora, Planemail....

Mail est très bien pour gérer ses dossiers, Thunderbird fait de l'accusé de rececption, entourage est bien en multi-account, postbox offre plein de nouveauté, comme les onglets pour les pieces jointes ou les conversations mails....

La question qui vient logiquement est si je ne peux avoir tout cela dans un seul soft, quel est le plus complet de tous ? 
Sans parler aussi de l'ergonomie du software..
Quel est pour vous le meilleur compromis ? et quelles sont vos raisons 


Merci e vos réponses 


Ps : oui j'ai regardé dans les forums si aucun post comme le mien existait deja :


----------



## Joe Le Mort (12 Mars 2009)

J'ai envie de dire que c'est un choix personnel.
Je préfère *Thunderbird*, il est très complet (toutes les options que tu as cité). C'est une histoire _feeling_ avec le soft


----------



## kisco (12 Mars 2009)

je conserve Mail pour son intégration complète au système, mais il est vrai que Thunderbird (la version 3 arrive bientôt!) a d'autres atouts.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2009)

réponse totalement IMPOSSIBLE

chaque logiciel a des atouts qui conviennent ou pas aux besoins de l'utilisateur
Et chaque utilisateur a ses propres besoins

et il n'y a que toi qui sauras ce qui te convient à toi

Note du modo : c'est vrai, mais par contre, fbroux, je peux t'indiquer le meilleur (le seul en fait) forum pour parler des applications internet : c'est Internet et réseau ! On déménage.


----------



## fbroux (12 Mars 2009)

100% d'accord avec toi , mais j'avais espéré avoir une réelle opinion de chacun sur son client favoris


----------



## rizoto (12 Mars 2009)

fbroux a dit:


> 100% d'accord avec toi , mais j'avais espéré avoir une réelle opinion de chacun sur son client favoris



Dis nous ce que tu souhaites faire avec,  il sera plus facile de te repondre !


----------



## macaccro (12 Mars 2009)

fbroux a dit:


> Cher communauté de macge :
> 
> Je navigue de client email en client email, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé celui qui me convient.
> Il y a toujours quelque chose de plus ou de moins dans chaque programme et évidemment aucun d'eux ne proposent toutes les fonctions que je voudrais...
> ...



Bonjour,

Après les différents essais que vous avez fait et les explications que vous en donnez, je doute que l'avis de l'un d'entre-nous qui sera toujours subjectif et partisan puisse vous aider à faire votre choix.
Et comme cela vous a été demandé de quelles fonctionnalités avez-vous besoin au quotidien ?


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Décembre 2011)

Je relance ce thread....

Je suis depuis des années sous Eudora (et donc sous SL). Il me convient fort bien mais se fait un peu vieux quand il plante il me bousille mes mailbox, ce qui est un brin fâcheux. 
Donc... je me demande si un client mail plus récent ne serait pas plus intéressant.

Mais je me tâte... Donc voici quelques fonctions que je cherche dans ce qui sera peut-être le remplaçant de mon antique Eudora:
- La possibilité de décider de l'heure d'envoi du mail
- Que les fichiers joints soient séparés des mails sur mon disque dur.
- Qu'il y ait un fichier par boîte aux lettres et non pas un pour toutes.
- Qu'on puisse envoyer un mail à partir d'une autre adresse, sans forcément paramétrer tout le compte qui va avec (j'ai une adresse chez yahoo qui renvoie vers mon adresse principale, par contre j'ai parfois besoin d'envoyer un mail à partir de cette adresse).
- Qu'on puisse ajouter des tags aux mails.
- Et s'il y a en plus des dossiers intelligents ce serait parfait.

Auriez-vous une piste?

Et dans un sujet proche, quelqu'un a-t-il déjà testé Pénélope pour Thunderbird?

Merci!


----------



## Inthesky (14 Octobre 2014)

Je relance cette discussion.

J'ai essayé à peu près tout ce qui existe, du moins je crois, y compris outlook for Mac. Voir ici 

Pour l'instant, j'utilise *airmail* qui est à peu près stable mais reste souvent difficile d'utilisation et très mal documenté et, surtout, l'éditeur texte est minable: Impossible de formatter quelque chose correctement.

Pour ce qui est autres, ils ont souvent des interfaces agréables, mais l'usage professionnel est très difficile.

Donc je reste frustré.

Quelles sont vos expériences et avez vous des suggestions?


----------



## ronparchita (14 Octobre 2014)

Inthesky a dit:


> Quelles sont vos expériences et avez vous des suggestions?



Je suis toujours sur Mail. J'ai trois adresses de boites d'emails. Apres une migration de POP vers IMAP j'ai des boites à ne plus savoir qu'en faire !
Par exemple dans la rubrique boite de réception j'ai mes trois boites et sous la troisième (FREE IMAP) j'ai une sous boite "sent-mail", plus bas, j'ai une rubrique Messages envoyés dans laquelle je retrouve FREE IMAP 

Si tout cela fonctionnait "quand même", je finirai par m'y habituer, mais ce n'est pas le cas.
J'ai plus de 10 000 messages et j'ai souvent besoin de remettre la main sur des emails envoyés ou reçus, et c'est là que le bât blesse, la recherche ne se fait pas sur l'ensemble des boites, il me faut répéter ma recherche autant de fois qu'il y a de boites et de sous boites, ça prend un temps fou, j'en ai vraiment ras-le-bol et j'aimerais bien trouver un moyen pour mettre de l'ordre là-dedans et que mes recherches s'opèrent sur toutes les boites. Soit avec Mail, soit avec un autre. Je cherche mais il semble qu'aucun autre logiciel ne satisfasse pleinement celui qui l'utilise. Je vais donc suivre ce fil avec attention.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Je suis toujours sur Mail. J'ai trois adresses de boites d'emails. Apres une migration de POP vers IMAP j'ai des boites à ne plus savoir qu'en faire !
> Par exemple dans la rubrique boite de réception j'ai mes trois boites et sous la troisième (FREE IMAP) j'ai une sous boite "sent-mail", plus bas, j'ai une rubrique Messages envoyés dans laquelle je retrouve FREE IMAP [



Normal
ca tient à l'organisation de Mail ET des IMAP
(multitraité)
en gros la partie du haut ( reception brouillons indesirables  envoyés corbeille)  c'est Mail
la partie du milieu ( sur mon mac) c'est TON stockage perso dans des BAL construites par  toi , sur le mac

en bas partie purement IMAP qui est  reflet des comptes en ligne, et le sent doit certainement correspondre au sent de zimbra

et tout ca peut se bidouiller
(multitraité)



> Si tout cela fonctionnait "quand même", je finirai par m'y habituer, mais ce n'est pas le cas.
> J'ai plus de 10 000 messages et j'ai souvent besoin de remettre la main sur des emails envoyés ou reçus, et c'est là que le bât blesse, la recherche ne se fait pas sur l'ensemble des boites, il me faut répéter ma recherche autant de fois qu'il y a de boites et de sous boites, ça prend un temps fou, j'en ai vraiment ras-le-bol et j'aimerais bien trouver un moyen pour mettre de l'ordre là-dedans et que mes recherches s'opèrent sur toutes les boites. Soit avec Mail, soit avec un autre. Je cherche mais il semble qu'aucun autre logiciel ne satisfasse pleinement celui qui l'utilise. Je vais donc suivre ce fil avec attention.


pistes

-indexation bancale
(multitraité)
-enregistrer des recherches  fréquentes
-ne pas négliger la recherche email  via spotlight ou finder
(parfois plus rapide)

ps la recherche interne Mail mavericks s'est beaucoup ameliorée par rapport aux anciennes versions Mail


----------



## Inthesky (15 Octobre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Si tout cela fonctionnait "quand même", je finirai par m'y habituer, mais ce n'est pas le cas.
> J'ai plus de 10 000 messages et j'ai souvent besoin de remettre la main sur des emails envoyés ou reçus, et c'est là que le bât blesse, la recherche ne se fait pas sur l'ensemble des boites, il me faut répéter ma recherche autant de fois qu'il y a de boites et de sous boites, ça prend un temps fou, j'en ai vraiment ras-le-bol et j'aimerais bien trouver un moyen pour mettre de l'ordre là-dedans et que mes recherches s'opèrent sur toutes les boites. Soit avec Mail, soit avec un autre. Je cherche mais il semble qu'aucun autre logiciel ne satisfasse pleinement celui qui l'utilise. Je vais donc suivre ce fil avec attention.



Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre, mais avec Airmail, je peux rechercher dans toutes boites (reçu, envoyés, sous-dossiers etc.) et dans tous les comptes en même temps. La recherche d'airmail est très bien faite. Dans une recherche et dans une boite donnée, on peut aussi filtrer par conversation, les messages non lus, les messages avec pj. etc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h05 ----------

L'un des problèmes avec Mail, c'est la qualité des signatures, qu'on n'arrive pas à formatter correctement (ce que la personne qui reçoit voit est différent de ce que voit l'envoyeur). Dans un usage professionnel, c'est rédhibitoire.
Est-ce que la dernière version de Mail a résolu ce problème?


----------



## ronparchita (16 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> Normal
> ca tient à l'organisation de Mail ET des IMAP
> (multitraité)
> en gros la partie du haut ( reception brouillons indesirables  envoyés corbeille)  c'est Mail
> ...



Merci de tes clarifications (qui m'embrouillent !). 
La premiere partie c'est Mail. Donc tout ce qu'on y trouve est sur le disque dur

La deuxième c'est une organisation personnelle de certains de ces messages. Si je supprime une boite crée à un moment particulier mais dont l'utilité n'est pas évidente est-ce que je vais perdre tous les messages qui sont dedans ? Si oui, puis-le les remettre dans boite de réception ?

Enfin les comptes IMAP, tu dis "reflet, est-ce que ça veut dire que les messages qu'on peut y lire ne sont pas sur mon disque dur ?




pascalformac a dit:


> pistes
> 
> -indexation bancale
> (multitraité)
> ...



L'indexation bancale c'est celle de Spotlight ? 
Quand c'est bancal, ça vient de quoi et qu'est-ce qu'on peut y faire ?

Merci pour tes conseils. Enregistrer le fruit de mes recherches, c'est une idée à creuser. Je vais y penser.

Je viens d'essayer une recherche spotlight en mettant les noms de deux destinataires. Bizarre comme résultats. J'ai affiché dans le Finder. J'ai trouve un fil de conversation de 6 messages avec le même titre et le même contenu répété 58 fois. C'est ça l'indexation bancale ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Merci de tes clarifications (qui m'embrouillent !).
> La premiere partie c'est Mail. Donc tout ce qu'on y trouve est sur le disque dur
> 
> 
> ...


non c'est pas ce que j'ai dit

je parlais de la présentation
en haut c'est la gestion par Mail

en passant  les messages sont toujours techniquement sur le disque sinon tu ne verrais rien
par contre ils ont des statuts differents selon l'endroit dans la structure Mail

tout ca est détaillé dans divers fils IMAP en archives






> L'indexation bancale c'est celle de Spotlight ?
> Quand c'est bancal, ça vient de quoi et qu'est-ce qu'on peut y faire ?


là aussi multi traité
il y a la recherche Mail basée sur l'indexation Mail
(les envelope index)


et la recherche spotlight basée sur l'indexation spotlight ( qui peut ou pas s'appuyer sur  celle de Mail , j'ai jamais fouiné ce détail là)


----------



## ronparchita (16 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> non c'est pas ce que j'ai dit
> 
> je parlais de la présentation en haut c'est la gestion par Mail
> 
> ...



Les émotions, bonjour !
J'ai ecarté dans un dossier sur le bureau les enveloppes après avoir fermé Mail. J'ai lancé Mail et j'ai eu une fenêtre d'importation, j'ai continué, l'indexation a commencé sur 42 000 messages :confuses:

Ensuite j'ai eu plusieurs fenêtres qui m'on dit qu'il y avait des problèmes et qu'il fallait que je répare en relançant Mail, ce que j'ai fait, et là : la reindexation a démarré sur 37 000 messages :confuses:


Je pensais pas en avoir autant, ça me semble même beaucoup. J'espere surtout ne pas en avoir perdu 5000.

J'espere que grâce à cette reindexation, la prochaine recherche se fera sur l'ensemble des mails sur l'ordi.

Sais-tu stp quelle est la différence entre la reindexation et la reconstruction des BAL ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2014)

l' indexation ou ré- réindexation ne touche AUCUN message 
elle indexe , c'est tout

et en imap avec des années d'archives les dizaines de milliers  c'est très courant


ceci dit à moins d'etre très archiviste on recherche rarement des vieilleries
et on peut choisir de ne PAS synchroniser certains dossiers
( qui seront toujours en ligne mais pas reportés dans Mail)
options variables selon les services utilisés

option interessante si on veut un logiciel de messagerie sans bouffer  trop d'espace disque 

thunderbird a d'ailleurs une option intermediaire qui est d''indexer des BAL sans pour autant montrer les messages entiers


----------



## ronparchita (16 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> l' indexation ou ré- réindexation ne touche AUCUN message
> elle indexe , c'est tout


C'est une bonne nouvelle  Merci



pascalformac a dit:


> et en imap avec des années d'archives les dizaines de milliers  c'est très courant


L'Info sur le dossier Mail de ma bibliothèque annonce 39 641 éléments, est-ce qu'élément signifie messages et pièces jointes ?



pascalformac a dit:


> ceci dit à moins d'etre très archiviste on recherche rarement des vieilleries
> et on peut choisir de ne PAS synchroniser certains dossiers
> ( qui seront toujours en ligne mais pas reportés dans Mail)
> options variables selon les services utilisés
> option interessante si on veut un logiciel de messagerie sans bouffer  trop d'espace disque


J'ai des archives qui remontent à 2006. Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi mais il m'est arrivé à plusieurs reprises de retrouver dans des messages depuis cette date des photos communiquées que j'ai prise moi-même, qui devrait être dans iPhoto et qui n'y sont plus. Peut-être perdues avec les MAJ de iPhoto au fil du temps.
Pour moi, la photo et l'email daté sont des preuves difficilement réfutables et ça m'est parfois très utile.
Mon dossier Mail pèse 1041 Go. C'est toujours gérable ou c'est trop lourd ?



pascalformac a dit:


> thunderbird a d'ailleurs une option intermediaire qui est d''indexer des BAL sans pour autant montrer les messages entiers


Peut-être que ça me sera utile un jour, mais pour le moment, je ne préfère pas.

Thunderbird par rapport à Mail a t-il ta préférence ?

As-tu s'il te plait une explication à la constatation suivante apres avoir suivi ton conseil pour la recherche via spotlihgt ceci apres avoir reindexé l'enveloppe :
J'ai lancé une recherche via spotlight sur deux noms de destinataires de messages et j'ai affiché le résultat de la recherche dans le Finder.
Sur un même objet, nous avons eu 6 échanges.
Dans le résultat de la recherche l'objet apparait 58 fois et chaque fois à l'ouverture des documents apparaissent les 6 échanges. C'est chaque fois la même chose. C'est normal ?

Encore merci


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2014)

je vois là rien d'anormal
on rappelle qu'un message est du point de vue mac constitué de plusieurs fichiers, probable que spotlight associe le message à tous les fichiers qui le constitue

alors que Mail pointe le message ou la conversation
-
en passant l'archivage Mail  permettant de retrouver une photo plus dans iphoto
ben ce serait pareil en faisant une recherche dans les archives en ligne

le poids de Mail n'a pas beaucoup d'importance
si les messages sont ok, et mac entretenu , pas de raison que ca coince
y compris avec des dossiers enormes

je connais des gens qui ont  des Mail en échelle de dizaine (s) de giga

perso ca tourne autour de 4 giga sur le mac avec lequel je poste là maintenant , et j'ai jamais de probleme

tbird j'ai utilisé ( sur windows et d'anciens mac) 
c'est pas mal , avec des defauts connus ( surtout avec les options d'ajouts de plugs et options divers, comme avec firefox , même maison , mêmes principes) et  je trouvais l'interface à hurler de laideur, même avec des skins


----------



## ronparchita (16 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> en passant l'archivage Mail  permettant de retrouver une photo plus dans iphoto
> ben ce serait pareil en faisant une recherche dans les archives en ligne



"en faisant une recherche dans les archives en ligne" : je ne comprend pas, je ne sais pas ce que sont les archives en ligne ni ou ça se trouve et comment on fait une recherche dedans, surtout que mes photos n'ont pas de nom, juste les ref que leur donne iPhoto.

Comment vois-tu ça 

Et puis c'est en cherchant ce que j'ai écrit à un moment particulier que je retrouve une ou des photos que j'ai adressé à mes interlocuteurs, alors qu'avant j'avais cherché dans iPhoto, visuellement, et que je n'avais pas retrouvé la série de photo que je pensais avoir prises.
Ca m'est arrivé plusieurs fois, mais ce n'est pas la règle. Et quand ça s'est produit, pour moi c'était un coup de chance.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2014)

alalala
en IMAP
ce que tu vois ( du moins partie IMAP ) est le reflet de ce qui est stocké sur le compte email en ligne !
c'est une des fonctions de l'IMAP !
( avec les synchros tous appareils)

donc chercher  en ligne ( par la recherche sur le site du compte) peut AUSSI etre fait

en pop
là ca dépend de ce qu'on a reglé coté archivages en ligne des messages ( supprimés  ou non après releve ou envoi)


----------



## ronparchita (17 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> alalala
> en IMAP
> ce que tu vois ( du moins partie IMAP ) est le reflet de ce qui est stocké sur le compte email en ligne !
> c'est une des fonctions de l'IMAP !
> ...



Tout s'éclaire ! En ligne, bien sur, en ligne, sur le site de mes boitesJe n'aime pas y aller, chacun a sa présentation, on est obligé de chercher parfois 2 heures avant de comprendre, parfois, comment ça fonctionne avant de lancer sa première recherche. Un jour j'ai essayé de voir comment on pouvait bloquer les messages indésirables. Apres pas mal de temps de perdu, j'ai abandonné, je n'y suis pas arrivé.
Les plombs ont dû sauter, je suis à nouveau dans le noir !
Tu écris : en IMAP
ce que tu vois ( du moins partie IMAP ) est le reflet de ce qui est stocké sur le compte email en ligne !
Dans la colonne de gauche de Mail, la partie IMAP, c'est celle du bas ?
Je pensais que sur mes boites comme celle de Free par exemple, quand mon espace était plein, Free effaçait les messages les plus anciens pour faire la place aux nouveaux. Ca voudrais dire qu'ils disparaissent aussi de mes comptes IMAP qui apparaissent dans MAIL.
Comment on doit faire pour les enregistrer sur le disque dur et pouvoir lancer des recherches dans ces enregistrements.
Et en haut de la colonne de gauche dans Mail, c'est quoi par rapport au disque dur de son ordi ?
Est-ce que les messages qui arrivent et les messages qui partent sont stockés sur le disque dur ? N'est-ce pas dans cette partie seule que s'effectuent les recherches ?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2014)

dis on rappelle que ce fil est d'abord une interrogation sur quel logiciel est le meillleur
(ce qui en soit ne veut rien dire car utilisateur  a ses critères, besoins gouts etc, passons)

et toi depuis un bon moment tu poses des questions sur le fonctionnement d'un  logiciel ( mail)
j'ai eu la gentillesse de répondre mais là ca commence à faire beaucoup  de " hors sujet"
et tout ca est déjà traité dans des archives macg es  Mail Imap


----------



## ronparchita (17 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> dis on rappelle que ce fil est d'abord une interrogation sur quel logiciel est le meillleur
> (ce qui en soit ne veut rien dire car utilisateur  a ses critères, besoins gouts etc, passons)


Le meilleur en fonction de ses critères, besoins, gouts etc

Effectivement ceux qui en connaissent au moins deux pourraient nous en apprendre beaucoup, notamment sur les difficultés qu'ils ont réussi a solutionner car effectivement il n'y a pas que la fonction recherche qui peut poser un problème. 

En attendant d'en découvrir d'avantage, je te remercie de tes explications.


----------



## Inthesky (17 Octobre 2014)

ma question s'est noyée dans le flot: Elle entre dans le cadre de la comparaison entre Mail et Airmail: 



Inthesky a dit:


> L'un des problèmes avec Mail, c'est la qualité des signatures, qu'on n'arrive pas à formatter correctement (ce que la personne qui reçoit voit est différent de ce que voit l'envoyeur). Dans un usage professionnel, c'est rédhibitoire.
> Est-ce que la dernière version de Mail a résolu ce problème?


----------



## Inthesky (26 Octobre 2014)

Bon, je suis passé à Airmail 2.0 pour 9 euros et quelques, juste histoire d'avoir la version la plus récente (compatible Yosemite) et parce que Airmail déclare que le support sur 1.x va s'arrêter. payer pour un upgrade, c'est fort de café, mais admettons.
Le problème c'est que rien n'a été amélioré dans la nouvelle version. Au contraire:
- La documentation a disparu. Pour toute question, il faut créer un ticket de support et attendre qu'ils veulent bien réponde (très aléatoire et les réponses sont en général assez peu précises).
- Les règles de traitement du courrier ont également disparu.

Donc, je reviens à ma question initiale: *Existe-t-il un meilleur client email que Mail ou Airmail?*

Vos suggestions bienvenues.


----------

